# led light bulbs



## bigcoose (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys,not sure if this little tip will help anyone but I recently replaced the spot light bulbs in my living area for led bulbs.I found them too bright and overpowering towards blinding.I had some car window tinting material left over so I cut out some little circles,stuck them to the bulb lenses and now I have non blinding and shuttle leds,much happier now.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, i think most MHF'ers know fhe benefits of LED against halogen-as for being too bright, there are (AFAIK) either bright 'ice white' or 'warm white' - ice white great for the bathroom over sink & warm white in the living areas


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Now why didn't I think of that!

Bought four led bulbs a couple of weeks ago, fitted two and thought I was sitting in a fridge so changed them back.

I know you can get tinting paint in Halfords and with led's working cooler it might be worth a try.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Iv just changed all ours in our motorhome and agree with vicdicdoc about where to use them. Also we had a 21 inch fluorescent tube light (13Watts) over the seatting behind the driver so I striped the works out and fitted a self stick strip of LED's (warm white) in its place using the light body itself. 
The result is a light that is much better and is now instant in coming on, brighter, and uses much less power, it also makes the light look more modern. Well pleased.


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We've got some led lights in the house that catch your eyes (not in a good way). I cut some grease proof paper discs to cover the leds, but let the light shine through. 

Phil S.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

The 3 for £10 I bought from B&Q are still working.


----------

